# Farne Islands, Northumberland UK



## tomscott (Aug 8, 2014)

Farne Islands

Took these on the 28th June but only just got round to editing them!

5DMKIII + 40D + 24-105mm F4 L + 70-200mm F2.8 MKII L + 2x conv

What a brilliant place if you haven't been was a great experience.

If you want to see the whole album 
https://flic.kr/s/aHsjZea3L5



Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Trinity House Store, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck with chicks, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Crab Claw, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck chicks running, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Guillemots, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Kittiwake, chick, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seal Basking, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seal, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seals Basking, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seal Basking, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Seals Basking, Longstone Lighthouse, Longstone Rock, Outer Farnes, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seals Basking, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seals, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seal, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Grey Seal Basking, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Biologist Counting Puffins, Staple Island, Farne Islands, Seahouses, UK by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag showing plumage, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Guillemots, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Billy Shiel&#x27;s Glad Tiding, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern chicks, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern chicks, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Cormorant and Chicks, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Photographers close to Cormorant and chicks, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Photographers close to Cormorant and chicks, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Inner Farnes, Cliffside National Trust boat, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Inner Farnes, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in flight, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins with mouthful of sand eels begin attacked by Black-headed gull, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins with mouthful of sand eels, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin in its burrow, Inner Farnes, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



National Trust Biologist being mobbed by Arctic Terns, Inner Farnes, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins, Inner Farnes, Farne Islands, Seahouses, Northumbria by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern in Flight, Inner Farnes, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Inner Farnes, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice series. 8)


----------



## Helios68 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice series with impressive colors. I particularly like the ducks walking on the beach.

Regards


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 22, 2014)

Impressive series!
Good light, a vast variety of interesting birds, and all from a marvellous place.


----------



## rpt (Sep 24, 2014)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing. I was expecting to see a few pictures. Delighted to see the lot. Must have been a fun trip.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks.

Ye really is a great place to see a variety of wildlife. Worth the trip


----------



## ERHP (Sep 24, 2014)

Some really awesome shots! Puffins in flight and the grey seal with the "Whaaa...I didn't do it" look. Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 24, 2014)

gorgeous birds, very cute set)pity that I do not have a powerful camera to record such beauty


----------

